

Unique Gameplay Got Carl Rejected from the App Store - zachwhelchel
http://www.napkn.io/posts/unique_gameplay_got_carl_rejected_from_the_app_store

======
MattBearman
One Single Life[0] has a similar twist and was allowed on the App Store.

0 - [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/one-single-
life/id417890518?...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/one-single-
life/id417890518?mt=8)

~~~
ouring1986
The reviews on One Single Life suggest that reinstalling is possible, which
could be the difference between those two cases.

------
Boomas
I can appreciate Apple's strict screening policies, but it seems like there
should be some avenue for appealing while making a genuine case for the value
of an app. Quality is one thing because it's not particularly arbitrary, but
when they are making value judgements on what kind of experience an app
offers, that's a lot more up for debate. Elements like the Reddit's "Gray
Button" show that massive user value can be had from one-and-done experiences.

------
morganvachon
I love the concept of the game, and given the broader rules on the Google Play
store, I can see this app making it there.

On the other hand, it's trivial to back up and re-install .apks, so the game
would likely have to be modified to get around that loophole.

------
gus_massa
What would happen if they charge $5 for a resurrection?

